# Proteger mail par mot de passe c est possible?



## kayabis (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 


J ai acheté l ipad comme centre de loisirs pour tout le monde chez moi et je n ai pas forcement envie que tout le monde ait acces a mes mails et je voulais savoir si l on pouvait le proteger par un mot de passe. J ai mobile me comme compte mail et je ne vois pas d option pour faire cela ce que je trouve tres gênant. L ideal ce serait de rentrer les comptes mail de tout le monde dans l application mail mais que chaque compte puisse avoir un mot de passe. Quelqu un a une idée? Merci d avance^^


----------



## marvel63 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour kayabis,
à ma connaissance on ne peut pas protéger Mail par un mot de passe.
La seule solution pour l'utilisation que tu décris, c'est de ne pas utiliser Mail mais d'accéder à tes messageries par Webmail (donc Safari) sans sauvegarder les mots de passe.

Marvel


----------



## kayabis (14 Juin 2010)

Merci marvel, j ai bien essayé de passer par le webmail via safari mais quand je vais sur mobile me apres rentré mon mot de passe, il me lance la procedure de configuration de mobileme dans mail.... C est une histoire de fou ce truc.... Ils font des outils supers chez Apple mais parfois on a l impresssion qu ils oublient le plus basique....!!!! Pas possible d avoir un mot de passe pour ses mails c est quand même absurde.... Merci pour ta réponse en tous cas^^


----------

